# الموارد المعدنية فى مصر



## احمد عباس الخطيب (31 يوليو 2009)

*الموارد المعدنية فى مصر*​

تحظى جمهورية مصر العربية بالكثير من الموارد المعدنية . التى بعضها مستغل والبعض الأخر فى طريقة للإستغلال بالنظر إلى مناخ الإستثمار فى الوقت الحالى .
*وفيما يلى عرض تفصيلى لأهم الثروات المعدنية فى مصر : ـ*​
*1- Iron**الحديــد *​

تتواجد رواسب الحديد فى ثلاث مناطق رئيسية وهى شرق أسوان والواحات البحرية والصحراء الشرقية .



*أ ـ رواسب الحديد فى شرق أسوان : ـ*
*توجد رواسب الحديد فى أكثر من 15 موقعا شرق أسوان مصاحبة لتكوينات الحجر الرملى النوبى التى ترجع فى نشأتها إلى العصر الكريتاسى ( الطباشيرى ) Cretaceous .*
*وخام حديد أسوان من النوع الرسوبى البطروخى Oolitic الذى يتكون أساسا من الهيماتيت Hematite والجوثيت Goethite . وتتراوح الاحتياطيات شبه المؤكدة لتلك الرواسب بحوالى من 120-150 مليون طن . وقد استغل الخام منذ منتصف الخمسينات حتى أواخر الستينات ، حيث توقف استخراج الخام بعد اكتشاف رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية نظراً للتكاليف الباهظة لنقل خام أسوان إلى مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان .*​ 
*ب ـ رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية : ـ*
*تتواجد رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية فى أربعة مناطق رئيسية هى الجديدة والحارة وناصر وجبل غرابى وتتكون هذه الرواسب بصفة أساسية من أكاسيد الحديد المائية المعروفة باسم الليمونيت Limonite والجوثيت بالإضافة إلى الهيماتيت وبعض المعادن الإضافية الأخرى . وتستغل رواسب الحديد فى الوقت الحالى فى تغذية مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان حيث تم إقامة خط حديدى يربط بين مواقع الخام المختلفة فى الواحات البحرية وبين المصنع فى حلوان . ويبلغ الإنتاج حوالى مليون طن سنويا وتتراوح نسبة الحديد بالخام من 45% إلى 50% الأمر الذى يجب معه إجراء عمليات تركيز Concentration وذلك لرفع نسبة عنصر الحديد فى الخام ويبلغ الإحتياطى من الخام حوالى 100 مليون طن . *​ 
*جـ ـ رواسب الحديد بالصحراء الشرقية : ـ*
تتواجد هذه الرواسب فى القطاع الأوسط من الصحراء الشرقية جنوب القصير بالقرب من ساحل البحر الأحمر وهى رواسب كانت رسوبية الأصل ثم أصبحت متحولة بفعل الحرارة العالية والضغط الشديد . ومن أهم المواقع جبل الحديد ووادى كريم والدباح وأم نار وأم غميس وتقدر الإحتياطيات بحوالى40 مليون طن. 
*ويوجد الخام على هئية عدسات أو شرائط Bands من الماجنتيت Magnetite والهيماتيت Hematite والسيليكا الموجودة فى صورة معدن الجاسبر Jasper حيث يتراوح السمك من عدة سنتيمترات إلى خمسة أمتار تقريبا . وهناك صعوبات تمنع استغلال هذا الخام فى الوقت الحالى أهمها تداخل السيليكا مع خامات الحديد بحيث لا يمكن الفصل بينهما إلا بعد الطحن الدقيق Fine Grindingمما يجعل التركيز غير إقتصادى من الناحية العملية .*
وتتمثل الفائدة الإقتصادية فى خامات الحديد المختلفة فى هدف رئيسى وهو إنتاج الحديد الزهر الذى يمكن بعد ذلك إنتاج أنواع الصلب المختلفة ولاسيما أن الحديد من العناصر الأساسية اللازمة فى كل مجال سواء على المستوى المدنى أو العسكرى .​ 

*2- المنجنيز Manganese*​
*على الرغم من تعدد مواقع تواجد خامات المنجنيز إلا أن القليل منها هو الذى يصلح للاستغلال الإقتصادى . وتعد منطقة أهم بجمة فى سيناء هى أهم تلك المناطق حيث توجد خامات المنجنيز فى شكل عدسات متوسط سمكها متران تقريبا ضمن صخور الحجر الجيرى الدولوميتى Dolomitic Limestone الذى ينتمى إلى تكوينات العصر الكربونى الأوسط Middle Corboniferous . *
*ويتكون الخام أساسا من معادن البيرولوزيت Pyrolusite والمنجانيت Manganite والبسيلوميلان Psilomelane كما توجد رواسب خامات المنجنيز فى منطقة أبو زنيمة فى شبه جزيرة سيناء أيضا غير أن الإحتياطى فى هذه المنطقة قليل نسيبا ويقدر مبدئيا بحوالى 40000 طن . أما فى منطقة حلايب جنوب شرق الصحراء الشرقية بالقرب من ساحل البحر الأحمر فتوجد رواسب المنجنيز على هيئة عدسات وجيوب مالئة للشقوق ويقدر الإحتياطى بحوالى 120 ألف طن . *
ويستخدم المنجنيز أساسا فى صناعة الصلب والبطاريات الجافة وفى صناعة الطلاء وأيضا فى الصناعات الكيميائية .​
*3- الذهب Gold*​


*ربما كان المصريون القدماء أبرع من نقبوا عن الذهب بدليل وجود أكثر من 90 منجما قديما للذهب فى الصحراء الشرقية ولازالت الآثار والمشغولات الذهبية شاهدا حيا على براعة المصريين القدماء فى البحث والتنقيب عن الذهب . ومن أهم مناجم الذهب : عنود والسكرى والبرامية وأم الروس وعطا الله … ألخ .*


ويوجد الذهب على هيئة حبيبات دقيقة منتشرة غالبا فى عروق الكوارتز القاطعة للصخور الجرانيتية المنتشرة بطول وعرض الصحراء الشرقية . ولعل أهم استخدام الذهب هو قوته الشرائية التى أهلته لأن يكون هو الغطاء النقدى للعملات المتداولة . بالإضافة إلى استخدامه فى صناعة الأسنان وبعض العقاقير الطبية .

*




*​ 

*4- التيتانيوم Titanium*

*يتمثل الخام الرئيسى لعنصر التيتانيوم فى معدن الإلمنيت llmenite الذى يتكون من أكسيد حديد وتيتانيوم Fe TiO3 . ويوجد الإلمنيت فى عدة مواقع بمصر أهمها منطقة أبو غلقة وأبو ضهر بالصحراء الشرقية . *
كما يوجد الإلمنيت أيضا كأحد مكونات الرمال السوداء التى تركزت بفعل الرياح والأمواج فى شمال الدلتا بين رشيد والعريش ويستخدم التيتانيوم فى صناعة سبائك الصب والطلاء .​ 

*5- القصدير والتنجستن Tin &Tungesten*​
*بتواجد كل من خام القصدير المعرف بأسم الكاستيريت Cassiterite SnO2 وخام التنجستن المعروف باسم الولفراميت Wolframite ( Fe,Mn ) WO4 فى كل من مناطق نويبع والعجلة وأبو دباب والمويلحة وزرقة النعام وجميعها بالصحراء الشرقية ويستخدم الكاسبتريت كمصدر أساسى كعنصر القصدير الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الصفيح وسبائك البرونز .*
بينما يستخدم الولفراميت فى إنتاج عنصر التنجستن الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الصلب المستعمل فى عمل الآلات ذات السرعة العالية وفى صناعة المصابيح الكهربية .
ويستخدم كربيد التنجستن بالنظر إلى صلادته العالية فى صناعة الآلات الثاقبة . 
*



*​ 

*6- النحاس Copper*

*على الرغم من انتشار خامات النحاس بمصر إلا أنها لم تصل بعد إلى الاستغلال الإقتصادى . ويتركز تواجد خامات النحاس ولاسيما معدن الملاكيت Malachite CU2 CO3 (OH)2 فى شبه جزيرة سيناء فى منطقة سرابيط الخادم وفيران وسمره .*
كما توجد رواسب النحاس ملازمة لخامات النيكل فى مناطق أبو سويل ووادى حيمور وعكارم وجميعها بالصحراء الشرقية . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن قدماء المصريين قد استغلوا خامات النحاس فى التلوين بصفة أساسية .​ 

*7- الكروم Chromium*​
*أكتشف خام الكروم والمعروف باسم الكروميت Chromite Fecr2O4 ( أكسيد حديد وكروم ) فى منتصف الأربعينات بمصر ، ويوجد الخام على هيئة شرائط Bands أو طبقات أو عدسات فى أكثر من منطقة بالصحراء الشرقية .*
*ومن أهم هذه المناطق : البرامية وجبل دنقاش وأبو ظهر وأبو مروة .*
*ويستخدم الكروميت كمصدر رئيسي لعنصر الكروم الذى يستخدم بدوره فى صناعة الصلب المقاوم للتآكل والصدأ كما يستعمل الكروميت فى صناعة الصباغة ودباغة الجلود . *
*



*​
*8- الفوسفات Phosphate*​
يعتبر الفوسفات فى مصر أهم الرواسب المعدنية من الناحيتين ، التعدينية والاقتصادية ، لأن إنتاجه كان وما يزال يشغل مكاناً بارزا فى المجال التعدينى . ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى الانتشار الواسع لتواجد الفوسفات فى مصر إذ أنه يوجد على هيئة حزام من رواسب الفوسفات يمتد إلى مسافة حوالى 750 كم طولا من ساحل البحر الأحمر شرقا إلى الواحات الداخلة غربا . 
أما أهميته الاقتصادية فتتلخص فى أنه يصدر إلى الخارج بكميات كبيرة كما يتم تصنيع جزء منه إلى أسمدة كيميائية من النوع السوبر فوسفات . 
*وتتواجد مواقع الفوسفات التى لهما أهمية اقتصادية بمصر فى ثلاث مناطق رئيسية هى : ـ*
*أ ـ وادى النيل بين ادفووقنا : *
ومن أهم مناطق التواجد منطقتى المحاميد والسباعية وتقدر احتياطيات خام الفوسفات فى منطقة المحاميد وحدها بحوالى 200 مليون طن كما تصل نسبة خامس أكسيد الفوسفور إلى حوالى 22% . 
وقد أسفرت الدراسات الجيولوجية عن احيتاطى يقدر بحوالى 1000 ملين طن بالمناطق المجاورة لمنطقة المحاميد . 
*ب ـ ساحل البحر الأحمر بين سفاجه والقصير :*
يتواجد خام الفوسفات بين مينائى سفاجه و القصير بمناطق أهمها جبل ضوى ومنطقة العطشان والحمراوين وتقدر الاحتياطيات من 200 إلى 250 مليون طن من خام الفوسفات . 
*جـ ـ الصحراء الغربية :*
تمثل هضبة أبو طرطور الواقعة بين الواحات الداخلة أضخم راسب من الفوسفات فى مصر حيث يقدر الاحتياطى من الخام بنحو 1000مليون طن ، غير أنه توجد بعض العقبات التى تحول دون استغلاله الاستغلال . الأمثل وذلك لوجود نسبة ملحوظة من الشوائب مما يزيد من تكلفة إنتاجه .​ 

*9- التلك Talc*​
تتواجد رواسب التلك فى أكثر من 30 موقعا معظمها بجنوب الصحراء الشرقية ، ومن أهم هذه المناطق درهيب والعطشان وأم السلاتيت . ويستخدم التلك فى صناعة الورق والصابون وبعض العقاقير الطبية والمنظفات الصناعية .​ 

*10- الباريت Barite*​
يتواجد الباريت فى مصر بأكثر من 10 مواقع منتشرة بالصحراء الشرقية والغربية وبعض هذه المواقع قابلة للاستغلال الإقتصادى من أهم هذه المواقع جبل الهودى شرق أسوان وحماطه ووادى دبب ووادى شعيث وجبل علبه بالقرب من الحدود السودانية .
ويستخدم الباريت بصفة أساسية فى سوائل حفر آبار البترول وفى تحضير مركبات الباريوم وفى صناعة الطلاء والمنسوجات والورق وبعض العقاقير الطبية .​ 

*11- الكبريت **Sulphar*​
يتواجد الكبريت بمصر بصفة أساسية على ساحل البحر الأحمر وخليج السويس وخاصة فى مناطق جمسة ورانجا وجبل الزيت . ويستخدم الكبريت فى صناعة حمض الكبرتيتك الذى يستخدم بدورة فى قائمة طويلة من الصناعات الكيميائية كما يستخدم أيضا فى صناعة المفرقعات والأسمدة الكيميائية والمبيدات الحشرية وفى الأغراض الطبية وتبييض المنسوجات.​ 

*12- الجبس **Gypsum*​
يتواجد الجبس فى مصر بأكثر من 25 موقعا أهمها منطقة البلاح شمال محافظة الإسماعيلية وراس ملعب شرق خليج السويس فى سيناء وفى العلمين والعميد غرب الإسكندرية . 
ويستخدم الجبس فى صناعة حمض الكبريتيك ومواد البناء والمصيص بصفة أساسية .​ 

*



*
​

*13**- الكوارتز Quartz*​
يتواجد الكوارتز فى عدة مواقع بالصحراء الشرقية أهمها جبل الدب وجبل مروات ومنطقة أم هيجليج . وتصل نسبة السيليكا إلى حوالى 98% . ويستخدم الكوارتز بصفة أساسية فى البصريات أما الكوارتز الفائق النقاوة فيستخدم فى صناعة الخلايا الشمسية عن طريق اختزال الكوارتز ( ثانى أكسيد السيليكون ) إلى سيليكون نقى الذى يستخدم أيضا فى صناعة أشباه الموصلات .​ 

*14- الكاولين **Kaolin*​
*تتواجد رواسب الكاولين فى ثلاث مواقع رئيسية : ـ*
أ ـ فى وادى نتش ومسبع سلامة وفرش الغزلان وجميعها فى شبه جزيرة سيناء . 
ب ـ على الساحل الغربى لخليج السويس فى أبو الدرج والجلالة البحرية . 
جـ ـ فى منطقة قلابشة وأسوان . 
ويعد الكاولين من الخامات ذات الاحتياطيات الكبيرة التى تصل إلى ما يزيد عن 200 مليون طن . ويستخدم الكاولين فى صناعة السيراميك والخزف والمطاط والورق .​ 

*15- أملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم Sodium & Potassium Salts*​
تتواجد رواسب كربونات الصوديوم ( النطرون ) بوادىالنطرون بمحافظة البحيرة . أما رواسب كلوريد الصوديوم ( الملح الصخرى ) فتستخلص من مياه البحر عن طريق التبخير بالملاحات الصناعية المنتشرة على البحر الأبيض المتوسط فى مرسى مطروح وإدكو والإسكندرية ورشيد وبورسعيد وبحيرة قارون بالفيوم وتعد هذه الرواسب المصدر الرئيسى لكل من الصوديوم والكلور اللذين بدخلان فى قائمة طويلة من الصناعات الكيميائية أهمها الصودا الكاوية وحمض الهيدروكلوريك .​ 

*16- رمل الزجاج **Glass Sand*​
تتواجد بوفرة الرمال البيضاء عالية الجودة بالقرب من منطقة أبو زنيمة بسيناء وفى منطقة الزعفرانة على خليج السويس ووادى النطرون وأبو الدرج ووادى قنا . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الرمال فى صناعة الزجاج .​ 

*17- الأحجار الكريمة Gemstones*​
*من أهم أنواع الأحجار الكريمة التى تتواجد بمصر الفيروز Turquoise الذى يوجد بمنطقة جبل المغارة وسرابيط الخادم فى سيناء أما الزمرد لـ Emerald فيوجد فى زبارا وسكيت وأم كابو ونجرس بالصحراء الشرقية .*
*أما الزبرجد Predote فيوجد فى جزيرة الزبرجد جنوب البحر الأحمر .*
*تلك هى أهم أنواع الأحجار الكريمة التى اشتهرت بها مصر منذ الحضارة الفرعونية وحتى الآن .*
*



*​
*18**- الفلسبار Feldspar*​
يتواجد الفلسبار فى عدة مواقع أهمها منطقة أسوان ووادى أم ديسى والعنيجى . ويستخدم الفلسبار أساسا فى صناعة السيراميك والخزف والصينى والحراريات والزجاج .​ 

*أحجار الزينة Ornamental Stones *​

تعد أحجار الزينة من الموارد المعدنية الواعدة والتى سوف يكون لها شأن كبير وذلك لسبين الأول : وفرتها وسعة إنتشارها فى الأراضى المصرية بحيث تشمل معظم سلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر والجزء الجنوبى من شبه جزيرة سيناء وأجزاء متفرقة من الصحراء الغربية . والثانى التنوع الكبير فى أنواع الصخور المختلفة سواء أكانت من الصخور النارية أم المتحولة أو الرسوبية .



*وفيما يلى أهم أنواع صخور الزينة فى مصر :*
*1- الجرانيت :*
وهو صخر نارى جوفى وتوجد أهم محاجره فى أسوان وعدة أماكن بالصحراء الشرقية وسيناء . غير أن جرانيت أسوان يتميز بألوانه الجميلة وشهرته التاريخية فقد صنع قدماء المصريين منه التماثيل والتوابيت والمسلات وموائد القرابين .
*2- الرخام :*
وتواجد أهم محاجره فى وادى المياه وجبل الرخام ووادى الدغبج والعلاقى وأبو سويل . 
*3- الحجر الجيرى :*
وتتميز مصر بوفرة هائلة فى صخور الحجر الجيرى المتعدد الألوان ومن أهم محاجره طره والمعصرة وبنى خالد وسمالوط بالمنيا وعلى إمتداد طريق أسيوط ـ الواحات الداخلة والخارجة كما توجد أيضا بعض المحاجر فى سيوه والعلمين .
*4- البريشيا :*
*وهو صخر رسوبى يتكون من قطع مختلفة الحجم والشكل وتتميز بألوانها الزاهبة لاسيما البريشيا الحمراء التى تتواجد فى العيساوية والأنبا بساده فى محافظة سوهاج كما يوجد أيضا نوع من البريشيا الخضراء التى تعرف أثريا ببريشيا فيرد أنتيكو Breccia Verd Antico .*
*5-الألاباستر :*
وهو نوع من الصخور الجيرية يتميز بلونه العسلى وهو ذو شهرة عالمية ومن أهم محاجرة وادى سنور بالقرب من بنى سويف وجبل الراحة بسيناء . 
*



*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

nice over view eng, thnx alot.


----------



## م.سعيد (8 مايو 2021)

ما اروعك...ما شاء الله..لكن استفسار صغير...ماده مثل الزركون هل هي في مصر نقاؤها...ومنين نحصل علي مواد زي
التيتانيوم/روتيل
زركون...اكسيد حديد احمر....
تحياتي


----------

